# What are the trustful private clinics in Shenyang? their names?



## alexandre0712 (Dec 22, 2014)

hi everyone,

i am very new here and i am moving to shenyang soon. 

Not knowing this city very well, i have some questions about the health care in shenyang, 

where can i find the private clinics and their names? 

which of them are the most trustful ones and provide good quality of medical care?

Thank you a lots!
Alexandre


----------

